# Giấc ngủ quan trọng thế nào với sức khỏe



## sokitium (25/12/18)

1 cuộc đời con người đã phải bỏ ra 1/3 thời gian để ngủ. Giấc ngủ là 1 phần quan trọng trong cuộc sống của mỗi chúng ta. Vì vậy , mỗi người nên có 1 thời gian ngủ hợp lý để đảm bảo cho cuộc sống, sức khỏe phát triển của bản thân sau này. Các lợi ích mà giấc ngủ mang lại cho chúng ta như:

- Giúp giảm lão hóa ở da: Một giấc ngủ sâu sẽ khiến làn da được chăm sóc tốt hơn, ngủ đủ giấc trong 1 ngày bạn sẽ cảm thấy làn da của mình mượt mà hơn.

- Giúp cơ thể phát triển: giấc ngủ có tầm ảnh hưởng lớn đến sự phát triển của cân năng, chiều cao, và thể lực. Ngủ sẽ giúp bồi đắp thêm da thịt cho cơ thể, còn tích lũy được năng lượng đề hoạt động trong ngày.

- Phát triển tư duy, trí não: Ngủ giúp khối óc được nghie ngơi, ngoài ra còn giúp não bộ tiếp thu kiến thức nhanh hơn.

Đối với người lớn: Giấc ngủ tốt dễ mang lại sự thành công hơn về mặt công việc. Còn với trẻ em giấc sẽ đem lại sự phát triển toàn diện về mặt thể chất lẫn tinh thần sau này.

Ở người lớn mỗi ngày nên ngủ ít nhất 7 tiếng vào ban đêm, và khoảng 15-30 phút vào buổi trưa. Với trẻ em thì chia theo độ tuổi:
- Trẻ sơ sinh thì nên ngủ nhiều lần trong ngày và ít nhất từ 14-16 tiếng mỗi ngày.
- Trẻ từ 3 tháng tuổi nên ngủ ít nhất 12 tiếng mỗi ngày.
- Trẻ từ 1 - 3 năm tuổi ngủ ít nhất 10 tiếng mỗi ngày

Người lớn hay trẻ ngủ ít không chỉ ảnh hưởng đến tinh thần, sức khỏe mà còn ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng cuộc sống. Vì thế hãy tạo cho mình những giấc ngủ tốt nhất.


----------

